# Shrink wrap



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't have a heat gun to install shrink wrap. Can u use anything else? Hair dryer? Or does that not get hot enough? Would appreciate some input ! Thsnks


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Blowtorch!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Some have used a burner on the stove turned on hi with success. I have never tried that, just read others using it. Harbor Freight sells heat guns cheap.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

I use a benz-o-matic torch. It's easy to over heat, but if you fan the flame it works great.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Stove works great for large areas. (Surf rod butt, for example. )


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I used a hair dryer once. It eventually worked but it was a slow process. And I'm pretty sure the shrink wrap didn't get as snug against the blank as it could have with a heat gun.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

picked up a heat gunfrom harbor freight for like 7 bucks with a coupon. tried a hairdryer and did not have the patience


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

WHat did you use for glue under shrink?


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Epoxy works. I do not coat the whole grip just a couple inches at the ends. I do a 1/4" wrap on each end when finished it is epoxied just like a guide wrap


----------



## liveherring (Sep 12, 2013)

You can find heat guns for cheap on fleabay.. 

Also instead of holding it over an open flame, use the steam from a boiling kettle, heat is much more pinpoint.


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

Even for one rod I would spend the $8 for a heat gun. Plus, if you have to ever replace x-flock you got all you need. You'll spend more money on a SIC guide than the heat gun......


----------

